# HELP! 240 electrics - consumer unit - which one??



## bethington (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just posting because I am really unsure as to which consumer unit to buy for the 240 electrics in our motorhome - we know that we need a consumer unit with an RCD and two MCB's (one at 6 amp and 16 amp)... but which one??!! There seem to be so many which vary from £40 - £200 up! We have some money and obviously dont want to buy a rubbish one as this is important stuff, but we dont want to spend all of our going away money on this...

any suggestions? Cheers


----------



## brewkit (Oct 3, 2012)

my bro's shop does these

CEC Consumer Unit - Workshop - Electrical - | Spares and Workshop |

Crusader Consumer Unit - Workshop - Electrical - | Spares and Workshop |

Mains Installation Kit - Workshop - Electrical - | Spares and Workshop |

Caravan Mains Installation kit - Electrical Products - | Caravan and Campervan |

i used one from a previous build in my current van, it has a reverse polarity light on it, which actually came in useful when i borrowed the father in laws hook up cable 
wiring wise i used multicored household cables that i've got kicking around in my garage and shiny metal sockets cos my lass doesn't like white boring ones.


----------



## johnmac185 (Oct 3, 2012)

bethington said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just posting because I am really unsure as to which consumer unit to buy for the 240 electrics in our motorhome - we know that we need a consumer unit with an RCD and two MCB's (one at 6 amp and 16 amp)... but which one??!! There seem to be so many which vary from £40 - £200 up! We have some money and obviously dont want to buy a rubbish one as this is important stuff, but we dont want to spend all of our going away money on this...
> 
> any suggestions? Cheers




Hi bethington
pop into yor nearest C E F ltd, ask for a garage unit, comes with 2 MCB'a, but room for another if you like, i use it , works perfect, about £41,,,another  £6 for a third MCB if you need it,,good luck,,,John


----------



## Tbear (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Brewkit,

You might like to look at some of the kits such as Rainbow Conversions - electrical equipment and parts to DIY self build your motorhome, motorcaravan and campervan.

Not used them myself but may give you some food for thought.

Richard


----------



## Firefox (Oct 4, 2012)

Tbear said:


> Hi Brewkit,
> 
> You might like to look at some of the kits such as Rainbow Conversions - electrical equipment and parts to DIY self build your motorhome, motorcaravan and campervan.
> 
> ...



I got the £50.00 unit from Rainbow 3 years back

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*005850                              - Consumer unit with RCD

*Works perfectly - you don't need to pay any more for a consumer unit. It's just a couple of RCDs, Bus-Bar and a few terminals all in a plastic box.[/FONT]


----------

